# chinese slingshot issues



## Anirudh

tried this chinese slinghsot (imported aliexpress) with local bycycle ball bearings...i am way off in all shots...are the ballbearings too small in size or am i shooting wrong...


----------



## StringSlap

Welcome to the forum!

First off, if that is the way you are shooting, your pouch needs to be flipped over, so your bands are lying flat. Looking at the second picture, flip the pouch up and away from you 180 degrees.

The pouch is a good size for that ammo, but what size bands are you using? For small ball you would do well with .40 - .60. A twisted pouch and too heavy bands is not a recipe for success.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Welcome to the forum.

A problem that can occur is that the center pouch hole is too small for the round steel ammo being used, i.e. the ammo does not rest securely in the center pouch hole, which from my personal experience needs to be approximately one third of the ammo diameter being used to prevent the ammo from moving freely inside the pouch after it has been released for a shot.

Some of the Chinese-made pouches sometimes have very small center holes. A good test is to see at what angle round ammo rolls off the pouch initially held horizontally: gradually tilt the pouch sideways. If the ammo rolls off immediately, your pouch center hole is too small for the round ammo concerned.

In the latter case, you may therefore need to use a hole puncher for leather to make the center hole of your pouch slightly larger relative to the steel ammo size you are using. In any case, ammo should ideally not be wider than the pouch itself from a safety point of view.

Assuming that your pouch release technique is appropriate, this small change should solve the problem you mentioned.

If shooting technique is the issue, here is a great video to learn the correct approach:


----------



## Anirudh

ok..thanks ..both of you..Ill practice using the Zachary video against a cloth curtain backstop to test accuracy...and technique.that lets you recover the ammo also.


----------



## urbanshooter

There could be many reasons but the slingshot frame is not likely to be the problem as that is a pretty decent frame except for all that that aiming aids that's probably more gimmicky than helpful. So if you are thinking that your shots should land where you were thinking it might according to those aiming sights, you are likely to be disappointed.

Regardless, try to get your shots grouped before you go for pin-point accuracy. A good grouping is an indication that your basics are correct. Then it's just a matter of "walking" your shots with gradual adjustment to hit your desired point.

We also don't know what you are doing with your anchor point as that would make a difference. Also your bands look rather long? We don't know how you are anchoring though and you could be a really tall person with a long draw length. If the bands are too long your projectile trajectory might not be consistent. You might want to watch some of the videos by Simple Shot on tuning your bandset to your draw length.

Your pouch and projectile looks fine. As long as the pouch covers the ammo, it'll be fine. As for centering holes, it may make a difference to a fine tuned accuracy but it shouldn't result in widespread erracticness. Some pouches don't even have centering holes and they shoot fine too provided we center the ammo and that can be done by feel...

Sorry we can't be more helpful but it's really hard to pin down the variables this way and I suspect there could be more than one thing going on there...

Look up Simple Shot and Gamekeeper John on Youtube... there are some pretty decent uploads that should help you figure it out.

Good luck and enjoy the discoveries!


----------



## Anirudh

where do i manage some better bands flats for this contraption...onl;ine i mean.also any beginer slingshot recommended


----------



## Reed Lukens

Welcome to the forum 
Like mentioned above, you need to cut your bands back to the right length. Your slingshot is fine but having the bands so long is what is destroying the accuracy.


----------



## urbanshooter

Your bands, pouch and frame are fine... Measure out your draw length. Work out the active length. Cut down the elastic to the correct active length and shoot that.

Also, if the aiming aids are removable from that frame, I'd suggest removing them, at least for now... Getting another frame now isn't going to solve aiming issues. If you can aim decently and shoot with one frame, you can do it with any other. We just develop preferences along the way for the frame parameters we prefer... BUT if you have an itch to buy new frames, don't let this stop you - just be aware that a new frame won't solve your aiming issues (just so you wont be disappointed or frustrated).

Again, search out Simple Shot and Gamekeeper John on Youtube for tutorials on the basics of draw length, active length and aiming... it's too much to explain with words here, easier if you just watch it. But do come back and ask us if you need any clarification AFTER you have watched the videos... it'll be much easier to discuss with things narrowed down...

Also you might want to shoot at a can or some target. A can would be a good beginners target due to the satisfaction you'd derive and positive feedback from a hit. And it's a good size for a target...

No magic bullet, no unicorn frames... Google is your friend. YouTube is your tutor. Enjoy!


----------



## Tombo

Get a cardboard box, draw a target on it, it can be as crude or as sleek and clean as you want. Put it at 15 feet so you won't miss it, and start shooting, aiming at the center, using all the above techniques. That fowler video helped me a lot initially, so I second following all fowler's advice. The cardboard target is great because if you miss, you know where your miss went. Keep shooting at paper until you are sorted.

Welcome to the forum, and to slingshots!


----------



## Anirudh

thanks to all of you for all the advcie...ive already shortened my flat bands to my active length....the slingshot is shooting faster...


----------



## Anirudh

Anirudh said:


> tried this chinese slinghsot (imported aliexpress) with local bycycle ball bearings...i am way off in all shots...are the ballbearings too small in size or am i shooting wrong...


this yellow band snapped today..shifted to blue colored bands b rought cheap from this chap itself...thinking of impoprting better bands now.please advice from where to import..ie USa or UK.also couple of shots ive had the steel shot hitting my master hand index finger...what could be the reason


----------



## NaturalFork

That ... is going to be on you brother.


----------



## Anirudh

please tell me where to manage some good flat bands for this sling of mine...i cant get it from china...where else...


----------



## StringSlap

Best bet would be to search ebay or Ali Express for a seller that delivers to your location.


----------



## SJAaz

Anirudh said:


> please tell me where to manage some good flat bands for this sling of mine...i cant get it from china...where else...


Simple shot Fowler's makery pocket predator amazon...go to the section of this forum and do business with the people that sponsor the forum. Read and watch their videos and posts. Bill Hays has some great videos. We can help, but it's up to you to do the leg work.


----------



## StringSlap

SJAaz said:


> Anirudh said:
> 
> 
> 
> please tell me where to manage some good flat bands for this sling of mine...i cant get it from china...where else...
> 
> 
> 
> Simple shot Fowler's makery pocket predator amazon...go to the section of this forum and do business with the people that sponsor the forum. Read and watch their videos and posts. Bill Hays has some great videos. We can help, but it's up to you to do the leg work.
Click to expand...

Steve, I agree totally with buying from our sponsors, US companies, etc. I just thought that him being in India it may be an easier option for him to look where I suggested and he would probably get the stuff quicker. No disrespect meant to our sponsors/vendors!


----------



## SJAaz

StringSlap said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anirudh said:
> 
> 
> 
> please tell me where to manage some good flat bands for this sling of mine...i cant get it from china...where else...
> 
> 
> 
> Simple shot Fowler's makery pocket predator amazon...go to the section of this forum and do business with the people that sponsor the forum. Read and watch their videos and posts. Bill Hays has some great videos. We can help, but it's up to you to do the leg work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steve, I agree totally with buying from our sponsors, US companies, etc. I just thought that him being in India it may be an easier option for him to look where I suggested and he would probably get the stuff quicker. No disrespect meant to our sponsors/vendors!
Click to expand...

None taken by me. Especially from someone who has contributed to the forum as much as you. I want to help these new guys, but some don't want to get in there and research/study the hobby. Some seem to think that we regulars will have all the answers to make them slingshot aces with out their effort. We will answer 80% of the questions and solve some of their problems. But jeeze read a little before you ask. I don't know, maybe it's the language not being their tongue. That would certainly slow me down.

On the other hand I was a little snippy, and for that I'll try to do better.


----------



## StringSlap

SJAaz said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anirudh said:
> 
> 
> 
> please tell me where to manage some good flat bands for this sling of mine...i cant get it from china...where else...
> 
> 
> 
> Simple shot Fowler's makery pocket predator amazon...go to the section of this forum and do business with the people that sponsor the forum. Read and watch their videos and posts. Bill Hays has some great videos. We can help, but it's up to you to do the leg work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steve, I agree totally with buying from our sponsors, US companies, etc. I just thought that him being in India it may be an easier option for him to look where I suggested and he would probably get the stuff quicker. No disrespect meant to our sponsors/vendors!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None taken by me. Especially from someone who has contributed to the forum as much as you. I want to help these new guys, but some don't want to get in there and research/study the hobby. Some seem to think that we regulars will have all the answers to make them slingshot aces with out their effort. We will answer 80% of the questions and solve some of their problems. But jeeze read a little before you ask. I don't know, maybe it's the language not being their tongue. That would certainly slow me down.
> 
> On the other hand I was a little snippy, and for that I'll try to do better.
Click to expand...

I agree with you 100%. And you did not come across as snippy to me.


----------



## raventree78

Anirudh said:


> please tell me where to manage some good flat bands for this sling of mine...i cant get it from china...where else...


Do you have a store in your area that sells latex exercise bands? like a medical supply or gym supply? if so that will work until you can order band material from one of the slingshot supply houses.


----------



## Anirudh

hi..please recommend flatband size for 8 mm and 10 mm ammo steel..for this catapult of mine..im shooting OTT..please tell me length,thickness,taper and pouch type.also im told TTF is more accurate...how can a TTF band be tied up in this slingshot..any video to suggest that


----------



## olenickdesigns

Anirudh said:


> hi..please recommend flatband size for 8 mm and 10 mm ammo steel..for this catapult of mine..im shooting OTT..please tell me length,thickness,taper and pouch type.also im told TTF is more accurate...how can a TTF band be tied up in this slingshot..any video to suggest that


try hitting the search function. these are questions asked repeatedly and indefinitely.


----------



## Anirudh

Hi..where can i buy slingshot forks...i have soime GZK rubber..but my aliepxress fork pictured in this post broke apart


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

www.simple-shot.com
www. pocket predator.com





__





ZACHARY FOWLER'S MAKERY & MISCHIEF SHOP — Fowler's Makery & Mischief


Official website of Zachary Fowler, $500,000 winner of History Channel's 'Alone' Show, Season 3. Shop where you can purchase T-shirts, trading cards, and other Fowler and Alone merchandise.




www.fowlersmakeryandmischief.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## jnjw

Anirudh said:


> Hi..where can i buy slingshot forks...i have soime GZK rubber..but my aliepxress fork pictured in this post broke apart


try simpleshot, and buy a scout lt slingshot.you can shoot through the forks and over the top with it.they also have simpleshot premium latex in .6 for 8mm ammo.or you can buy premade bandsets by ammo size!


----------



## Ibojoe

Welcome. Hang in there. You’ll get it


----------

